# 1UP, UGO, and GameSpy being shut down - IGN laying off



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

> According to several posts on Twitter from employees who have been affected, as well as confirmation from Joystiq with a company spokesperson, several videogame websites associated with IGN will be shutting down completely in the coming days. 1UP, GameSpy, and UGO will all be going dark, and several writers and other staff have been laid off as today.
> 
> "We are focusing on our two flagship brands, IGN and AskMen," the representative told Joystiq. "Unfortunately, as a result, we have made the decision to close sites and restructure our teams accordingly."
> 
> IGN and its partner sites were recently purchased by Ziff Davis, which originally owned the brand before letting it go in 2009. Now it seems the saga has come full circle, with IGN's former owners re-purchasing the suite of gaming sites, and hitting the switch on three out of the four.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2013)

Gamespy used to be one of my favorite gaming sites so it is a bit sad to see it be shut down and it isn't good to see that many people will be out of a job.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Is IGN was shut down what a great day for gaming that would be.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Poor guys with no jobs anymore....


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like Matt is breathing a sigh of relief right now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2013)

i hate wend purchase another and then they lay off people.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 21, 2013)

Wtf is 'AskMen'?


----------



## God Hand (Feb 21, 2013)

Why couldn't IGN be shut down?  That would have been better.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2013)

God Hand said:


> Why couldn't IGN be shut down?  That would have been better.



Because I'm sure IGN is far and away the most popular of the 4 sites.

Honestly as much as I liked Gamespy back in the day this is kind of a no brainer from a business perspective. I'm sure one of the first questions asked after the buy was "Why the fuck do we own 4 sites that serve the exact same purpose?"


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Gamespy used to be one of my favorite gaming sites



Holy fucking shit, I know right? Back in the days of Quake 3 and Unreal Tournament GameSpy and the planetINSERTNAMEHERE network were the center of the PC online gaming community.

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

only the gaming side of me would wish for people to be jobless.. not gamespy specifically though.. but definitely all of IGN. 


FUCK. IGN.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

It's hilarious seeing how many stupid people are claiming IGN fired all those people.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2013)

You have 4 websites dedicated to gaming, all of them owned by 1 company, and 1 of those of those gaming sites is wayyyyy more popular than the rest.



Yeah, to say "I easily saw this coming" would be one hell of an understatement.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Because I'm sure IGN is far and away the most popular of the 4 sites.



Yeah I know, I just hate IGN


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2013)

Gamespy noooo D:

i guess they refused to take bribe money


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 22, 2013)

ign is like the most popular/most visited game site...


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 23, 2013)

1up used to be my main hangout, then a few years later they changed up some stuff, then they became a shadow of their former selves. It was a little bit after that that I found NF.

I had good times at 1up, where me and a bunch of other people roll played some Kingdom Hearts stuff, where things got epic but ended abruptly due to life and growing up and stuff. I shall miss it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2013)

Wait a fucking second. What will happen to Gamespy Arcade? It's left untouched right?
A lot of games use Gamespy Arcade for their online features / matchmaking.


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2013)

Ehh fuck it
Joystiq & GamesRadar is far superior


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2013)

AskMen is such a cesspool of misinformation.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey, I don't wanna go to work today. I wanna stay home and play all my video games.

That's the era of 1UP I cared about, but its still sad to see it finally shut down for good. Gamespy also had some good days, but it was also constantly changing its staff so it was hard to get too attached to the site


Zaru said:


> Wait a fucking second. What will happen to Gamespy Arcade? It's left untouched right?
> A lot of games use Gamespy Arcade for their online features / matchmaking.


The editorial site and that stuff have literally nothing to do with each other other than their names.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

I got only one 1 word to say: GOOD RIDANCE

IGN is a rat invested shithole.

And those getting laid off should create their own sites, and hopefully not bring in IGN's "We are owned by Newscorp, just like Fox news, we help Fox news and act as gaming industries Fox news" practice.

Good luck on those of you in IGN getting laid off that were good journalists.


----------

